# 300ZX All Inclusive (Every Picture I have) 56K no no



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

From day one to earlier today. Right now the front apron is off because a new radiator is going in (yeah I am still running the original) I will have pics of that as I go also to add tomorrow. Hope you all like it, and all feedback and constructive critisism.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

damn, I hope you restore that thing like new. I hate seeind old worn out parts on such an awesome car.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Same here. I like those Zs...I have it in the back of my mind to get one as a second car one day. Is it very very hard to get parts for it? Or are there places like the Chevy etc. dealers who still make some replacement parts? I'd love to take on a project like that. One day...


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

um lets put it this way. It's either a bitch to find it OR it expensive. Don't buy a Z thinking you won't have to put much money in it. But yes I recieved a new front apron yesturday, I am trying to find new seats for a decent price, body work will all be done by me, and my uncle is a professional car painter/airbrusher. Soooooo anything else?

Give me some time and let me fix everything mechanically (overheats) once I fix that problem then all of my attention will go to the body.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, I figured it would be like that. Still cool as hell though.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

They are awesome cars though man. If you could find one that was mechanically sound you could get it looking good with some bondo primer and paint


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Those Zs are freakin awesome! I love em. Classic styling that dosent die. I wanna get one one day as well for my second car too. The earlier turbo models 1984-85 had the little hood scoop on the hood and on the side skirts it had the turbo decal. There was a limited edition turbo model that was gold, black and grey as well. God if I had that one it would be under a car cover night and day. Then in 1988-1989 they released the turbo model youve got, revised tail lights. Nissan motorsports sells the conversion from flip up to fixed headlights. As well as other parts, there are a ton available just gotta shop around. Courtesyparts.com has got parts and upgrades. As for the seats reupholyster those bad boys or for the same price maybe less throw some sparcos in there. Enjoy! ^_^


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I want some fixed headlights do they make them for 87s?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Ya, that is definately a badass car, I especially love the digital HUD.

You don't exactly have to restore it with original parts, those can be tricky to find. Maybe jus restuff and re-upholster the seats, and find aftermarket components for the worn out parts.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

yeah you'll love that digital HUD when it goes hay wire saying you have 82 gallons of gas in your car and that you are going 177 MPH and your engine temperature is cold


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I wish they still made digital HUDs on most cars. Those kicked ass. Much more accurate than our needles.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

they are only as acurate as the pinon gear is set


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> they are only as acurate as the pinon gear is set


but still more accurate b/c our needles seem to be off over 80MPH.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

how far is it off after 80?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

depends. Lemme put it this way, the GA16 governor kicks in at 109MPH, but some people claim they can hit 120, some say 115, mine said exactly 109 when the fuel cut off, so it's hard to tell.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

hmm that's messed up. "some people claim" not everybody tells the truth By the way I maxed out my car at 244 MPH


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

god I hope you hit the 2 button instead of the 1.Yeah I got a Digital Tach on my NX there are pretty neat for awhile but then you get bored with it.Until your friends see it for the first time.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

danifilth said:


> god I hope you hit the 2 button instead of the 1.Yeah I got a Digital Tach on my NX there are pretty neat for awhile but then you get bored with it.Until your friends see it for the first time.


sarcasim 143 it is


----------



## NCSUracer (May 27, 2004)

does that car have the chrome window trim blacked out?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

yep I guess the guy before my gave it a shitty paint job.


----------



## Nissani (Aug 16, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I wish they still made digital HUDs on most cars. Those kicked ass. Much more accurate than our needles.



yeah they're great till you can't find the short in them and it kills the battery in minutes...or fucks your alternator 

mine is doing that...its why i need the analog....i still think analogs look better


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

now that I got my dash working I like it


----------



## Nissani (Aug 16, 2004)

i ran mine to 179 and it was still climbing not so fast as it was from 120 to 150 but given a two mile straight stretch of highway and a friendly cop i made 179


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Nissani said:


> i ran mine to 179 and it was still climbing not so fast as it was from 120 to 150 but given a two mile straight stretch of highway and a friendly cop i made 179



I believe we already discussed this


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

how fast are they anyway? And about how much do they cost?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Around by me, ive seen early 300zx's go from $800 all the way to one im currently looking at, $6700. And the thing is immaculate.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Price range is right and stock turbo around 143-147MPH


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

........turbo? did those models even come with a turbo? i thoight only the later models, later body style came in the turbo flava.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

yes Z31's (the older models) had turbos (optional) too


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

179 HAHAHAHAHA Gearing will effectively kill a Z31 at 160mph. And Stock a Z31 can't go that fast. Nissan got a Shiro to 155 (No limiter); The stock Z31 will be cut off at 137 but some are screwy and go faster before it kicks in (so from 137 to maybe 140 or 143 but unless it is a Shiro the stock computer will stop it from going any faster).


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

unless you bypass it like I did. But yeah I talked to him on MSN and explained to him that he didn't go 179


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

the headlights look blue , i have the same car and i was looking for blue bulbs what kind of lights did you use? :thumbup: 300ZX Turbo's kick ass.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah I had blue tinted bulbs but now I am running true HID's. Don't have any pics yet because my sis took the camera back to my moms house


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Really nice car..the Z31 is a classic.  Once you do all the things you want to do with the car, itll look even better. :thumbup: Besides the torn seats and such, the engine bay looks like it needs to be cleaned to.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah the engine bay is going to be somethin I tell ya. Once I get another car I will probably rip the engine out and clean everything change some internal parts stuff like that to get the engine looking better. Right now I'm not worried about how it looks. I go up to civics and accords and they think my car is a POS until all they hear is my turbo screaming going past them. It is the ultimate of sleepers


----------

